# Police dogs CAN'T smell BHO?!???



## flouressence (May 7, 2012)

*ok so me and my buddies got pulled over in MD where the laws are NOT cannabis friendly..The cop walks up and lets us know the k-9 unit is coming and whatnot and we are scared shitless. we have a little jar with a screw on top of BHO and our portable G-pens (if you havent heard of the g pen you need to look that shit up its amazing). so the Dog gets there, they walk it around the outside of the car like 6 times and the dog had no reaction. got a warning for no seat belts. counted our blessings. AND WENT TO PIZZA HUT TO CELEBRATE!
so apparently dogs dont smell BHO orrrrrrr that cop had a faulty german shepherd.
*


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 7, 2012)

If the dogs are trained to find BHO then it would have found it so perhaps they dont train their dogs for that particular scent, just the main drugs like coke, heroin, weed. Or it wasnt a search dog at all and the cop was trying to scare you into handing over any gear you had on you. Either way it was a lucky escape man.


----------



## missnu (May 7, 2012)

So I googled G pen..do you mean a stylus, because I don't see how that would be relevant to the story....but as for the rest even dog's can't smell through something that is airtight..so if the stuff was in like a glass jar then there shouldn't have been in issue...if you just had it on you not airtight though then I guess you are lucky, or dogs really can't smell it, or at least that one couldn't...perhaps they smell the butane more than the weed...


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 7, 2012)

L.U.C.K.Y.

You just used up your get out of jail free card on that one. Of course they can smell it......it's made from weed. A dog sometimes can't get a scent if the wind is wrong, or it's having a bad day. Don't fool yourself.......those dogs aren't to be laughed at. He'd gladly tear a man apart just to get his ball to play with. He could be young and in training too. I shoot with a K9 cop, and his young dogs have trouble, so he brings his retired dog to help train in the field. 

Hide in the open my friends.........


----------



## Bayou bud (May 7, 2012)

The dogs might not be trained properly out there. BHO gives off a different smoke, possibly a different scent that the dog did not determine to be weed. Dogs can smell 200,000x as well as we can. They can smell a person hiding under water. Trust me, worked with a K-9 unit in Max prison. Dogs would find a teenth of meth triple bagged tied to a string sitting at the water's bottom of a broken toilet.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

im callin luck on this one ... as a hunting dog owner im gonna say you got pretty lucky that day... i wouldnt base yur experience as "it works"


----------



## flouressence (May 7, 2012)

Yeah im definitely going to be wearing my seatbelt everytime from now on. I really do feel fortunate. I danced on my living room for probably 5 or so minutes


----------



## flouressence (May 7, 2012)

missnu:7402073 said:


> So I googled G pen..do you mean a stylus, because I don't see how that would be relevant to the story....but as for the rest even dog's can't smell through something that is airtight..so if the stuff was in like a glass jar then there shouldn't have been in issue...if you just had it on you not airtight though then I guess you are lucky, or dogs really can't smell it, or at least that one couldn't...perhaps they smell the butane more than the weed...


Try grencoscience.com its a portable bho vaporizer. It rules


----------



## Daxus (May 7, 2012)

Some dogs aren't trained worth a fuck or just can't smell it. SWIM has gone through a check done by border patrol randomly on the highway with another friend before. They had practically an entire grow-op in the back of their van they were moving. Reflectors, lights, several live plants, and several bags of ready-to-use material. They ran the dog several times, asked about drugs and let them go. Brix was shat.


----------



## badmojo420 (May 21, 2012)

flouressence said:


> *ok so me and my buddies got pulled over in MD where the laws are NOT cannabis friendly..The cop walks up and lets us know the k-9 unit is coming and whatnot and we are scared shitless. we have a little jar with a screw on top of BHO and our portable G-pens (if you havent heard of the g pen you need to look that shit up its amazing). so the Dog gets there, they walk it around the outside of the car like 6 times and the dog had no reaction. got a warning for no seat belts. counted our blessings. AND WENT TO PIZZA HUT TO CELEBRATE!
> so apparently dogs dont smell BHO orrrrrrr that cop had a faulty german shepherd.
> *


MD sucks, you got lucky. I got charged with paraphernalia and had priors from 7 years earlier and the court sent me a subsequent offender treatment notice. mandatory 2 years imprisonment for a PIPE. requested a jury trial with the circuit court and the judge laughed me case out of the room. 

Police dogs are unreliable and the evidence turned up by them can be dismissed in court in certain situations.


----------



## overgrowem (May 21, 2012)

flouressence said:


> *ok so me and my buddies got pulled over in MD where the laws are NOT cannabis friendly..The cop walks up and lets us know the k-9 unit is coming and whatnot and we are scared shitless. we have a little jar with a screw on top of BHO and our portable G-pens (if you havent heard of the g pen you need to look that shit up its amazing). so the Dog gets there, they walk it around the outside of the car like 6 times and the dog had no reaction. got a warning for no seat belts. counted our blessings. AND WENT TO PIZZA HUT TO CELEBRATE!
> so apparently dogs dont smell BHO orrrrrrr that cop had a faulty german shepherd.
> *


Why were U driving around with drugs in your car in the first place?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 22, 2012)

Two times I have had the dogs miss out stash, once in Florida and once in Arizona. I always figured cops are stupid and trained the dogs with old ass brick schwag. And I have been lucky enough to have good weed which funny enough stinks way more. Just a theory.


----------



## matt1420 (May 22, 2012)

Ive had my car searched by the K-9 unit in north east Mass. a couple years back. I had a half zip in the dash and the dog hit on absolutly nothing. And the cop made multiple passes around the car. I dont know if it would have been different had the dog been put inside the car, but this was a K-9 that was only used as a drug dog! Obviously dogs are not perfect every time....


----------



## smokinrav (May 25, 2012)

Had a k9 stick his nose right in an dash ashtray that had bare buds hidden in the back of the partially pushed in tray. Two more at least 1/4 oz sandwich bags were stashed between the back seats and roaches were in the rear seat ashtrays. Fuckin thing never hit on any of it. I've always assumed we overwhelmed him with scent and he had no idea what to do or he was a fake trying to paranoid us into a bust.

Oh, this was entering a Dead show in Deer Creek (park?) Indiana. That was the only dog at our entrance and if he did as good a job on everyone else, we were some stoned Deadheads that day/night.

That's the only time I encountered a "drug dog" at some 100 or so Dead shows


----------



## chrishydro (May 25, 2012)

You got lucky is all, dogs smell like people see, people see like dogs smell. We look at the bowl of stew, we see the liquid, the meat the carrots the bowl etc, the dog can smell the carrot, the bowl the liquid etc. That is why it is so hard to mask it in anytype of container. I love the comment above that the dog can smell a human under water, could not be more true.

Go buy a lottery ticket


----------



## BongReaper (May 27, 2012)

A lot of time if you were just smoking in the car, the dog smells the weed everywhere and doesn't necessarily pin point an exact location when the entire car smells.


----------



## BillyBonnie (May 27, 2012)

flouressence said:


> *ok so me and my buddies got pulled over in MD where the laws are NOT cannabis friendly..The cop walks up and lets us know the k-9 unit is coming and whatnot and we are scared shitless. we have a little jar with a screw on top of BHO and our portable G-pens (if you havent heard of the g pen you need to look that shit up its amazing). so the Dog gets there, they walk it around the outside of the car like 6 times and the dog had no reaction. got a warning for no seat belts. counted our blessings. AND WENT TO PIZZA HUT TO CELEBRATE!
> so apparently dogs dont smell BHO orrrrrrr that cop had a faulty german shepherd.
> *


You said the cop "let you know" the K9 unit was on the way. But did he say that you were being detained?

I think he would have let you go immediately if you had said "I'm sorry officer, we don't have time to wait for the dogs. So if you're not detaining us sir, we want to leave now".

Usually, when the cops call the dogs, they say something like "I'd *like* you to wait here till the dogs arrive". In your case, he "let you know" the dogs were on the way. Most of the time, they will say it in a way that does not order you to stay and wait. They will say it in a way that requests you to stay and wait. And if you do, you are consenting to the dog search.


----------



## badmojo420 (May 30, 2012)

BillyBonnie said:


> You said the cop "let you know" the K9 unit was on the way. But did he say that you were being detained?
> 
> I think he would have let you go immediately if you had said "I'm sorry officer, we don't have time to wait for the dogs. So if you're not detaining us sir, we want to leave now".
> 
> Usually, when the cops call the dogs, they say something like "I'd *like* you to wait here till the dogs arrive". In your case, he "let you know" the dogs were on the way. Most of the time, they will say it in a way that does not order you to stay and wait. They will say it in a way that requests you to stay and wait. And if you do, you are consenting to the dog search.



actually, you dont ever have to consent to a dog search, they can use a drug dog at anytime they wish, with or without probable cause or suspicion (in MD anyways) and in MD the police CAN detain you to bring in a drug dog however they cant detain you any longer than the reason you were pulled over for in the first place would allow, for instance if you were pulled over for speeding and the officer wanted to have a dog search your car you can be detained to wait for the drug dog but they cant keep you waiting any longer than it would take for that traffic stop (so 10-20 minutes tops for a speeding ticket), also police dont have to tell you that you are being detained or if your free to go, thats your job to ask. best thing you can do is answer their questions with questions of your own like "excuse me officer, am i detained or otherwise under arrest?" "i appreciate your concern officer but am i free to go now?" "i understand you are just doing your job but I have to kindly refuse any searches, have i commited a crime?" etc. 

but the main thing to remember is just because you flex your rights doesnt mean a police officer will respect them... in fact a few officers ive talked to take offense when citizens flex their rights..


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 4, 2012)

im wondering if its the thc the dogs are smelling when they are trained to find pot????? maybe its another distinctive chemical in the bud?? if so, then the more pure the extract, the harder it would be to find....homework time! gotta go do some research.


----------



## dc4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Plants have substances that just have one purpose - to smell. IF you have pure thc, for example chemically synthezizzizizizied ( lol i cant write) Then the dog won't do anything.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 4, 2012)

A dog can be trained to smell anything, even BHO and ISO. Because they haven't is more testament to LEO and their training facilities being behind the times, than to a dog's ability to detect a given substance.


----------



## dc4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well you can not smell everything. Alot of things don't have any smell. That's wha we're talking about here. Eliminating smell. Damn you pot smoking hippies, cant think logic


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 4, 2012)

Seldom has a person proven themselves to be an internet know-it-all moron in fewer word than you have. Congrats.


----------



## dc4 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not saying I know it all. Does water have smell? Can you teach a dog to find water? If you answered no to these questions, then how can you say you can train a dog to smell anything?

Edit: I mean pure h2o in case your smartass would say " dirty water smells " lol


----------



## behshm (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes you can train a dog to detect any scent the military even uses dogs to find terrorist if a person were to build an ied then a dog could track down the builder and the way dod sees it the dogs are just as accurate as dna test. To think that dogs can't smell bho is pretty niave if you ask me I have worked with police and detgection dogs for many years.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

you got lucky the dog only searched the outside of your car cause they did not have a warrant if they search inside your car 9/10 you'd get fucked it still has some scent of weed but not as strong so he didn't get a wiff from the outside I'd be willing to bet he'd have found it if he was right on top of it or atleast near it


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know every thing about everything if you disagree your wrong I am all n knowing I am the smartest person alive
hahaha just fuckin with you I'm about as dumd as a box of rocks


smokinrav said:


> Seldom has a person proven themselves to be an internet know-it-all moron in fewer word than you have. Congrats.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

your in the wrong place if you don't like pot smoking hippies maybe you'd be happier with squares.net


dc4 said:


> Well you can not smell everything. Alot of things don't have any smell. That's wha we're talking about here. Eliminating smell. Damn you pot smoking hippies, cant think logic


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 5, 2012)

I wasn't talking to you, blunt...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know just fucking around


smokinrav said:


> I wasn't talking to you, blunt...


----------



## dc4 (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't say i don't like them  I'm just joking man. And just to make it clear guys, Yes i'm sure he either got lucky or the dog wasn't trained right, and yes dogs can smell any *scent*, but *not* *anything*, so if a substance has no smell, thus the dog can not smell it. Geez, in recent times you guys on forum are just so ignorant...
Anyways, I hope you all have sunny weather this week, pull out your grills, call some old friends and have a good time


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 5, 2012)

so the real question is......does pure thc have a scent?


----------



## dc4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for actually reading what i wrote fonzirelli.


----------



## dabumps (Jul 31, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Hide in the open my friends.........



Love this quote. This is why I go to church, am a mason, and a volunteer fireman. I don't even believe in god lol.


----------

